# Dimensions Chatroom/ Messenger



## Tiffany08 (Sep 7, 2022)

*I've been a member of Dims for awhile back when there was an actual chat area and love and miss it don't get me wrong I like the forums as well but definitely miss the chatrooms. I'm not sure how it would work but I'm wondering if it would be possible to get that chatroom back? Or create a app for Dims? Or even add a messenger of some kind on the forums website.*


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 7, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> *I've been a member of Dims for awhile back when there was an actual chat area and love and miss it don't get me wrong I like the forums as well but definitely miss the chatrooms. I'm not sure how it would work but I'm wondering if it would be possible to get that chatroom back? Or create a app for Dims? Or even add a messenger of some kind on the forums website.*


There is already an app. I used to enter thru the website on Chrome. But now I I'm here thru the app on my phone.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Sep 7, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> There is already an app. I used to enter thru the website on Chrome. But now I I'm here thru the app on my phone.


Really There's an app since when??


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 7, 2022)

Yes! I downloaded it last week. It's fabulous. Unfortunately there isn't a chat yet!

Here is a screenshot of my phone. I put an ellipse right in the area where the app download button is supposed to be.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 7, 2022)

I wish it could help you. And I also have the same wish as you of a chat room here.

Life is so very difficult for people like me. A BHM and FA. There isn't so many people who wants to understand you on the outside.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Sep 7, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Yes! I downloaded it last week. It's fabulous. Unfortunately there isn't a chat yet!
> 
> Here is a screenshot of my phone. I put an ellipse right in the area where the app download button is supposed to be.View attachment 151558


This is interesting how long has they're been a app?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 7, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> This is interesting how long has they're been a app?


A few weeks, but I downloaded it last week.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Sep 7, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I wish it could help you. And I also have the same wish as you of a chat room here.
> 
> Life is so very difficult for people like me. A BHM and FA. There isn't so many people who wants to understand you on the outside.


are you a BHM or a SSBHM? I believe I remember chatting with you years ago because I remember the face mask in your pictures now look were all wearing face masks!!


----------



## Tiffany08 (Sep 7, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> A few weeks, but I downloaded it last week.


That's pretty cool! I would have thought there would have been a post about it hopefully they'll add a chatroom area on the app and on the website.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 7, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> are you a BHM or a SSBHM? I believe I remember chatting with you years ago because I remember the face mask in your pictures now look were all wearing face masks!!


More likely to be a ssbhm.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 7, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> That's pretty cool! I would have thought there would have been a post about it hopefully they'll add a chatroom area on the app and on the website.


I wish it could be!


----------



## Tiffany08 (Sep 7, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> More likely to be a ssbhm.


ssbhm is what i'm attracted too!


----------



## PostalFA (Sep 7, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> *I've been a member of Dims for awhile back when there was an actual chat area and love and miss it don't get me wrong I like the forums as well but definitely miss the chatrooms. I'm not sure how it would work but I'm wondering if it would be possible to get that chatroom back? Or create a app for Dims? Or even add a messenger of some kind on the forums website.*


$$$


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 7, 2022)

As much as I would love a chatroom or messenger, we just don't have the staff to keep it moderated/checked 24/7 and it would be overran with bots and the like pretty much straight away. The staff have definitely talked a lot about it, but it just isn't viable, at least at the minute.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Sep 7, 2022)

loopytheone said:


> As much as I would love a chatroom or messenger, we just don't have the staff to keep it moderated/checked 24/7 and it would be overran with bots and the like pretty much straight away. The staff have definitely talked a lot about it, but it just isn't viable, at least at the minute.


Hopefully in the future it will be possible.


----------



## Angelette (Sep 8, 2022)

I was thinking a Discord server. But admittedly I had my bad days on that app.


----------



## Donna (Sep 8, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> *I've been a member of Dims for awhile back when there was an actual chat area and love and miss it don't get me wrong I like the forums as well but definitely miss the chatrooms. I'm not sure how it would work but I'm wondering if it would be possible to get that chatroom back? Or create a app for Dims? Or even add a messenger of some kind on the forums website.*


I was a fixture in chat pretty much from day one...was even an OP after a while. You must've been one of the late night crew, I was more days and evenings. 

As I understood the story: the chat code Conrad used was written by an old partner of his, and apparently he was very concerned (i.e. paranoid) about security and changes to his work. When the two of them parted ways, Conrad was unable to upgrade the code, or even transfer it to an upgraded server. When the server that hosted the chatroom died, the chatroom died with it. By that time, most of us had transferred to the forums anyway. Some folks tried reviving it off site, but nothing ever really caught on. 

I found acceptance, love, friendship, and many adventures both on and offline because of that old chatroom.


----------



## Donna (Sep 8, 2022)

Angelette said:


> I was thinking a Discord server. But admittedly I had my bad days on that app.


I'm just learning Discord. The Twitch Streamer whose social media I take care of has one attached to his stream. It reminds me a lot of a forum/chat hybrid. It could work, but who would moderate it?


----------



## svenm2112 (Sep 9, 2022)

If you miss that chat we'll why don't you make a Discord chat room. It's relatively easy.


----------



## Donna (Sep 9, 2022)

svenm2112 said:


> If you miss that chat we'll why don't you make a Discord chat room. It's relatively easy.


So are the basic rules of human interaction, but apparently not everyone employees them.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 9, 2022)

Angelette said:


> I was thinking a Discord server. But admittedly I had my bad days on that app.


It's free to chat at Discord?


----------



## svenm2112 (Sep 9, 2022)

Donna said:


> So are the basic rules of human interaction, but apparently not everyone employees them.


True. But I don't interact with a lot of people. Too shy


----------



## svenm2112 (Sep 9, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> It's free to chat at Discord?


Yes


----------



## svenm2112 (Sep 9, 2022)

Angelette said:


> I was thinking a Discord server. But admittedly I had my bad days on that app.


There's a couple of bad apples on there but you can block them


----------



## Angelette (Sep 9, 2022)

Donna said:


> I'm just learning Discord. The Twitch Streamer whose social media I take care of has one attached to his stream. It reminds me a lot of a forum/chat hybrid. It could work, but who would moderate it?


I think someone who is a Dims member and is trustful should run the server/be a mod. Whoever is active and engaging. Most importantly kind, too.

Based on my personal experience. The servers I left were due to MIA owners and unfriendly/strict mods. Also, mean community as well. But those were larger servers and I now gravitate towards smaller ones.

Fortunately, most of the people I met on here are kind and this community is tight knit. So, I assure there wouldn't be any issues. A side note. Discord does have voice chat! But I'm shy just like svenm2112 and sadly my ex's friend's girlfriend (what a mouthful) said I have an ugly voice.


----------



## Angelette (Sep 9, 2022)

svenm2112 said:


> There's a couple of bad apples on there but you can block them


While that's true. The blocked person can unfortunately quote your comments and still see your conversations.  

However, they at least can't react to your posts and send you DM's.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Sep 10, 2022)

Donna said:


> I was a fixture in chat pretty much from day one...was even an OP after a while. You must've been one of the late night crew, I was more days and evenings.
> 
> As I understood the story: the chat code Conrad used was written by an old partner of his, and apparently he was very concerned (i.e. paranoid) about security and changes to his work. When the two of them parted ways, Conrad was unable to upgrade the code, or even transfer it to an upgraded server. When the server that hosted the chatroom died, the chatroom died with it. By that time, most of us had transferred to the forums anyway. Some folks tried reviving it off site, but nothing ever really caught on.
> 
> I found acceptance, love, friendship, and many adventures both on and offline because of that old chatroom.


Nope I wasn't on the late night crew I was in the chatroom during the days and evenings.


----------



## Angelette (Sep 11, 2022)

Donna said:


> So are the basic rules of human interaction, but apparently not everyone employees them.


There are folks like me with severe social anxiety. I know this isn't what you intended with the context in mind. But I thought it was worth bringing up.


----------



## Donna (Sep 11, 2022)

Angelette said:


> There are folks like me with severe social anxiety. I know this isn't what you intended with the context in mind. But I thought it was worth bringing up.


I too suffer from oftentimes crippling social anxiety, so I understand your point. Please know, my snark was in no way directed at anyone other than the person I quoted.


----------



## PMartin (Oct 23, 2022)

Sorry I'm so late to the party, but better late than never I suppose.
As for the whole Discord thing, I'd say it's definitely worth loking at. it's free to chat, reasonably easy for even blind folk such as myself to use (slightly differing by platform), and even has voice chat that sounds reasonably good! I might in fact could try to start one up, but would hope to have the involvement of the community in guidance and the like, as that would be the first server on there I'd be trying to do.
Going back to the original chat that was once here quite a few years back, I was here during what might be called the tail end of it's availability.


----------



## Donna (Oct 23, 2022)

Y’all, something we didn’t talk about before is permission. Dimensions is a privately owned entity. I’m not going to pretend I know the legalities involved, but I would think that at least the current owner(s) of the site would need to give permission. Since financial sponsorship is required to access some part of the forums, I assume they would probably make that a requirement for access to a Dimensions’ Discord.


----------

